

What is the mystery “entertainment device” Google is testing? - FredBrach
https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/els/reports/STA_Print.cfm?mode=current&application_seq=50336&RequestTimeout=1000

======
MaysonL
And why do they have so many signigicant digits in the latitude and longitude
of their locations?

~~~
8ctopus
EarthNav-IPv6

------
8ctopus
Google bought SageTV last summer, and I think they are planning to roll it out
as GoogleTV.

Ive used SageTV for years and its a pretty solid product, I think it will help
GoogleTV quite a bit.

------
gergles
Well, whatever it is, it supports 2.4 and 5 GHz Wi-Fi, at least, so that's a
plus.

> and use Bluetooth to connect to other home electronics equipment.

Signifies a link with an Android phone, I assume. If it was a SageTV, it
wouldn't need BT.

------
program
I bet that it's the Android@home home automation introduced one year ago. Or a
console which will bring Android Apps to your TV.

~~~
martythemaniak
"Or a console which will bring Android Apps to your TV."

That's GoogleTV.

------
shareme
If I had a prediction its Kindlefire competitor with full Google cloud

